# I'm Not QUEER for Tebow Anymore



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got my Bronco sweatshirt for Christmas and this Tebow SOB blows 3 games right out his ass. Where the hell is the MAGIC now Tebow?#-o

I now want Brees to run all the way with this thing.

Anyone want to trade sweatshirts?:razz:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya know the best thing I've ever heard a QB say came from Brady......before he became 'the franchise'.
In response to some lame question about his accuracy he said something to the effect, ' ya know, those front line men make me look awfully good.'
He'd like to have them back now I bet.

Tebow is now learning another Christin virtue. Humility.
It takes more than one person or one talent to make a team. 

It'd help a lot though if he learned how to throw a football. lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I just got my Bronco sweatshirt for Christmas and this Tebow SOB blows 3 games right out his ass. Where the hell is the MAGIC now Tebow?#-o
> 
> I now want Brees to run all the way with this thing.
> 
> Anyone want to trade sweatshirts?:razz:


The three losses is a test of your faith Lee. If you believe? All will work out in the end. If you doubt? Then you will surely go straight to hell


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The three losses is a test of your faith Lee. If you believe? All will work out in the end. If you doubt? Then you will surely go straight to hell


Go ahead beat me up! 

You gotta understand I started out with the LA Rams when I lived in S. Cal. Then the Seahawks when I lived in Idaho. Both of them blew their one and only Superbowl appearances and turned immediately into losers

Now this Tebow-Jesus thing made me think I might have to go back to church.

I'll be dead before I get to drive the city streets blowing my horn.:lol:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Quick, move to Pittsburgh!


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Oh ya - Next game: The Virgin Vs. The Rapist.

Classic!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Oh ya - Next game: The Virgin Vs. The Rapist.
> 
> Classic!


Maybe I should wait one more letdown before I burn this sweatshirt!:smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You gotta understand I started out with the LA Rams when I lived in S. Cal. Then the Seahawks when I lived in Idaho. Both of them blew their one and only Superbowl appearances and turned immediately into losers
> 
> :


Oh boo hoo. I'm a Cleveland Browns fan. Talk about pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But wait till next year. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Oh boo hoo. I'm a Cleveland Browns fan. Talk about pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But wait till next year.
> 
> DFrost


But you don't understand that I keep moving all over the damn country trying to find a SOBing team to support. I feel like I'm chasing the moon and running out of time!](*,)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> But you don't understand that I keep moving all over the damn country trying to find a SOBing team to support. I feel like I'm chasing the moon and running out of time!](*,)



HA HA HA me too.

DFrost


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh ya - Next game: The Virgin Vs. The Rapist.

LOL!


Maybe I'll actually get to see someone take off the rapists head. That's the only reason to watch a Steelers game.
A pox on their house, they deserve any misfortune that befalls them.

In this match up though the virgin is probably going to regret not learning how to throw a football as well as learning the life of a running back in the NFL isn't a lot of fun and usually short lived.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

The one I want to see have his head taken off is Vick. I thought he was a punk when he was at VT, I thought he was a punk with ATL and I am sure he is a punk now with the Eagles and I am a Giants fan. He did get some bruised ribs but that ain't enough. Wish someone here could see how fast he can run with a dog on his punk ass!!!!! LOL Go GIANTS !!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

At least Vic did pay some dues for 'his lapse in judgment'. Not enough imo, but he did pay something.
For sure though Philly asked for and inheirited some bad karma when Vic was brought on board.

Of course the Giants can't stand on any pulpit doing a lot of holier than thou either.
Karma will catch them too........Sorry Terry, one and done for them.


----------



## Vince Jones (Dec 6, 2009)

[]Oh ya - Next game: The Virgin Vs. The Rapist.

Classic! 

Yeah Big Ben has the bad reputation BUT on defense, Polamalu is the exact opposite.As nice a person you will find on or off the field. Only the Ravens stand between yet another Lomabardi trophy coming to the City of Chamipns!! And for those of you suffering with bad footbal teams, just remember us long suffering fans of the Pittsburgh Pirates. Talk about your losing streaks. ](*,)


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to really like pro ball but now that they've made it where you can't play defense, specifically CB, I've lost a lot of interest in it. My SB prediction though is 49ers/Ravens. Them and the giants are about the only ones with a semblance of Defense.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Pat v. Packers. That's right, you read it here. ha ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Jones said:


> I used to really like pro ball but now that they've made it where you can't play defense, specifically CB, I've lost a lot of interest in it. My SB prediction though is 49ers/Ravens. Them and the giants are about the only ones with a semblance of Defense.


I think Green Bay all the way. Better watch a lot of the pregame hype because I think it will be all over in the first half.

I will stick around to see if the MATERIAL GIRL has any costume malfunctions and then turn on a good movie like The Replacements.:smile:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Vince Jones said:


> Yeah Big Ben has the bad reputation BUT on defense, Polamalu is the exact opposite.As nice a person you will find on or off the field.


I used to really like the Steelers. Ben Roethlisberger and to a (much) lesser extent Harrison sort of ruined the team for me. However, Vince is right. It is hard to find somebody to root for more than Polamalu. He is a great player, shows a lot of heart, and seems like a genuinely decent human being. So despite being sour on the team thanks to "Big Ben" in particular, I still like Troy Polamalu and the franchise as a whole. It's hard to find somebody to root for more.

Like I said, it turns out it's hard, but not impossible. I'm a Packers fan. :-D I love the team, think Aaron Rodgers has earned all the goodwill he's gotten since taking over at QB, and it is not like we did not suffer through some dry spells over the years, so I'll be cheering them on. Again. If that defense can put together some better defense and keep forcing those turnovers, Rodgers can stay fantastic, they maybe hand the ball off more than twice a game, and maybe Cobb gets some nice returns, I think they could repeat. I would like the defense to look more like the Ravens or Steelers or the Packers defense of last season though.

-Cheers


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

anyone who changes ther team every time they move is queer.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Jones II said:


> anyone who changes ther team every time they move is queer.


I'm headed for Green Bay as soon as I get some long johns.

I told you I'm running out of time!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Jones II said:


> anyone who changes ther team every time they move is queer.


BTW I saw on the "Nose Work" thread you referred to a ASS as a HOOHOO! And your calling me queer!#-o:grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> BTW I saw on the "Nose Work" thread you referred to a ASS as a HOOHOO! And your calling me queer!#-o:grin:


that does sound fruity to me...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> that does sound fruity to me...


Ya think!\\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I hope the bears go after Flynn... 

I am a bears/packers/indi/steelers fan..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I hope the bears go after Flynn...
> 
> I am a bears/packers/indi/steelers fan..


That is brilliant. You have most bases covered. That is what I need to do.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Covering all bases. Now thats queer.

Not thats there anything wrong with that..........


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The virgin beat the rapist! :mrgreen:

(I am a fair weather Broncos fan every once in a while when I actually pay attention to the NFL...prefer college!)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey LEE..

What is your address, I'll dropship a TEBOW man sized blow-up doll to ya


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I aint a fan of his..but he just won a playoff game while the much more talented stafford and ryan got their asses kicked.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Forget Pittsburg Lee! LOL Move to SF! LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Man oh man the virgin kicked ass on the rapist. I guess GOOD versus EVIL wins again!:razz:

It was a great game. I figured the Broncos blew it when the Steelers mounted their 4th quarter comeback.


TEBOW for President:lol:


----------



## Vince Jones (Dec 6, 2009)

This game SUCKED! This was worse than my dog taking a huge crap in the produce aisle during a building search. Even with all the injuries I believed "R Stillers" had a good chance to go all the way. All right, time to jump on the Penguins bandwagon and then await another losing season by the Pirates. Hell, maybe I might start working dogs again...once it warms up:-\"


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I wonder if Bill Maher caught the game. :-\"

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Tebow threw for 316 yds. His completion pct was 31.6. Cowinkydink?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

316 passing yards - 2 passing touchdowns - 50 rushing yards - 1 rushing touchdown. The only other quarterbacks to do this in a postseason game were Joe Montana and Jeff Garcia.

It was against a team that was supposed to demolish him. It was the shortest NFL overtime in history.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Man oh man the virgin kicked ass on the rapist. I guess GOOD versus EVIL wins again!:razz:
> 
> It was a great game. I figured the Broncos blew it when the Steelers mounted their 4th quarter comeback.
> 
> ...



Generally, we don't allow political discussions on this board. HOWEVER, I'm going to ask the other mods to overlook it in this particular incident. ha ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Generally, we don't allow political discussions on this board. HOWEVER, I'm going to ask the other mods to overlook it in this particular incident. ha ha ha
> 
> DFrost


Okay, okay, then lets just get it over with and crown him KING!:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay, okay, then lets just get it over with and crown him KING!:razz:


Only if he makes it to the Super Bowl


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Only if he makes it to the Super Bowl


I think then we have to start believing he might be the second coming!:smile:


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Just FYI for you guys that may not know Tebow as well as this old Bama fan. The kid is only going to get better, just as he has from his first start to present, and he is hard hard hard to beat. Tebow will win multiple super bowls throughout his career IMO


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Jones said:


> Just FYI for you guys that may not know Tebow as well as this old Bama fan. The kid is only going to get better, just as he has from his first start to present, and he is hard hard hard to beat. Tebow will win multiple super bowls throughout his career IMO


It has been surprising and a ton of fun to witness the weekly progression since his first start. It hasn't been subtle. 

Then those 3 loses happened and it looked like maybe it was all just luck.

He might not take the Broncos any farther this year but I know now it is not a fantasy to say, wait until next year.

I know one thing, he helped make my family's first winter in Colorado a BLAST. Tebow Mania has this town in its grips.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

The officiating in this game stunk.
The only other bad part of the game was I didn't get to see the rapist head get taken off.
That being said; what a pleasent out come. No?

Not sure how it happened even though I watched the entire game.
I mean just how does an NFL QB that can't nail a simple cross pattern looking pass win?
And let's not even talk about what happens when he gets flushed out of the pocket. Going to one of his games must be like watching a baseball game on the third base line. lol

Just mind boggling.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

The Rapist did get taken down - At least now he knows what it's like to get roughed up in the SACK! lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> The officiating in this game stunk.
> The only other bad part of the game was I didn't get to see the rapist head get taken off.
> That being said; what a pleasent out come. No?
> 
> ...


The stunned look on the Pittsburgh sideline after the overtime 11 second score was priceless.:grin:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Honestly, as great a game as that was, I would probably not be high on Tebow long term except . . .

The off-season.

My rationale is, his throwing motion is goofy and his decision making has been spotty. His grit, determination, and clutch ability seems to have gotten him this far.

For Broncos fans, while only time will tell, this is probably a good thing. You can teach better mechanics. Need proof? Aaron Rodgers. His mental aspect is hard to gauge. However, things seem to be clicking a bit, and they did so against the best defense in the NFL in a playoff game. Plus, he has not had a full offseason to learn the offense as a starter. While this year has not been smooth sailing, if he is able to perform against the Steelers in the playoffs putting up Joe Montana Super Bowl numbers under these circumstances, with the pressure of half the country bashing him to the point of saying the Broncos putting him in would make it easier for fans to accept his trade if/when he failed, and the other half idolizing him, that has to mean something. One can only expect he might get better with a legitimate offseason spent training him up.

As for the intangibles? You can't coach that. Just ask Jamarcus Russel or Aaron Rodgers. One has them and is hosting the Giants on Sunday, the other doesn't and is both out of the league and watching from his couch. They both have the physical talent. Clutch just seems to either be there or not.

If nothing else, he seems like a pretty decent guy who is open about his faith and has proven he belongs on the field. It has been fun to watch him, and I wish him the best. Unless he's playing the Packers.

-Cheers


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm more baffled at why the Steelers kept playing that soft zone in the defensive backfield than anything else. Hell, I could have completed half of those throws under 20 yards with that defensive scheme. The other thing that surprised me was why Pittsburgh didn't use The Samoan Madman as a "spy" on Tebow. They did it a couple of times and it worked. That's exactly how Belicheck stopped him. Now I'm getting into the mechanics of the game but why in the world that DB didn't turn the receiver to the outside on that last play is beyond me. Tebow cannot make a back shoulder throw to the sideline if his life depended on it. Why you would allow a receiver the inside route without any safety help in the middle is mind blowing. I'm just venting. I'm tired of hearing about Tebow.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> I'm more baffled at why the Steelers kept playing that soft zone in the defensive backfield than anything else. Hell, I could have completed half of those throws under 20 yards with that defensive scheme. The other thing that surprised me was why Pittsburgh didn't use The Samoan Madman as a "spy" on Tebow. They did it a couple of times and it worked. That's exactly how Belicheck stopped him. Now I'm getting into the mechanics of the game but why in the world that DB didn't turn the receiver to the outside on that last play is beyond me. Tebow cannot make a back shoulder throw to the sideline if his life depended on it. Why you would allow a receiver the inside route without any safety help in the middle is mind blowing. I'm just venting. I'm tired of hearing about Tebow.


Try to calm yourself, Adam. 

I told you on the last thread I think we are going to be hearing a lot more on this kid in the future.\\/


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

He is a football and cultural phenomenon?sp

I read somewhere earlier that he has broke the twitter record avg roughly 10k references a second. More than doubled the records of the Bin Laden operation, Steve Jobs death, and the Royal Wedding. He almost came to UA, Urban Meyer was hired and come in and took him, but you should feel fortunate to be able to witness it first hand.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

All this is a lot of fun and its likely to end next week but the as far as steelers I believe they come in with one of the best Pass D's in the league and said we're gonna make him beat us throwing it, and he did.

Maybe you guys can pick up some players via draft off BAMA and LSU tonight. Bama's CB Dre Kirkpatrick may be available for Denver. Both teams though are loaded with NFL talent


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Adam Swilling said:


> I'm more baffled at why the Steelers kept playing that soft zone in the defensive backfield than anything else. Hell, I could have completed half of those throws under 20 yards with that defensive scheme. The other thing that surprised me was why Pittsburgh didn't use The Samoan Madman as a "spy" on Tebow. They did it a couple of times and it worked. That's exactly how Belicheck stopped him. Now I'm getting into the mechanics of the game but why in the world that DB didn't turn the receiver to the outside on that last play is beyond me. Tebow cannot make a back shoulder throw to the sideline if his life depended on it. Why you would allow a receiver the inside route without any safety help in the middle is mind blowing. I'm just venting. I'm tired of hearing about Tebow.


 
I believe it had to be a blown coverage. No DC is not gonna have safety help even on a run down. TP or the FS should've been back but they were both on the line


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Jones said:


> All this is a lot of fun and its likely to end next week but the as far as steelers I believe they come in with one of the best Pass D's in the league and said we're gonna make him beat us throwing it, and he did.
> 
> Maybe you guys can pick up some players via draft off BAMA and LSU tonight. Bama's CB Dre Kirkpatrick may be available for Denver. Both teams though are loaded with NFL talent



I think this madness is probably going to finish next week too. But who the hell really knows with this kid. 

Now they on this John:316 Bible kick.

I'm with the Lady Gaga tweet yesterday after the OT win. She said "That's what the fuk a champion looks like".


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Ochocinco "God has to put the joysticks down" :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I wonder if Bill Maher caught the game. :-\"
> 
> -Cheers



Wait till he sees all the 3:16 stuff circulating around. USA Today called it EERIE!!:lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee,

I think you need to start a new topic?

"I'm QUEER for Tebow Again" ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> I think you need to start a new topic?
> 
> "I'm QUEER for Tebow Again" ?


I can't help myself.

The Bronco mascot horse was at my kid's elementary school today. I now even know the damn horses name.

Eric Decker, Bronco wide receiver, was also there.

Tebow wasn't there. He must have been in church.

This shit never happened in Idaho.:grin:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm more baffled at why the Steelers kept playing that soft zone in the defensive backfield than anything else. Hell, I could have completed half of those throws under 20 yards with that defensive scheme. The other thing that surprised me was why Pittsburgh didn't use The Samoan Madman as a "spy" on Tebow. They did it a couple of times and it worked. That's exactly how Belicheck stopped him. Now I'm getting into the mechanics of the game but why in the world that DB didn't turn the receiver to the outside on that last play is beyond me. Tebow cannot make a back shoulder throw to the sideline if his life depended on it. Why you would allow a receiver the inside route without any safety help in the middle is mind blowing. I'm just venting. I'm tired of hearing about Tebow.
end quote.

Adam, I read a theory someplace that suggested the defensive team had to keep dodging the pot holes put in the field from Tebow's errant passes.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> I'm more baffled at why the Steelers kept playing that soft zone in the defensive backfield than anything else. Hell, I could have completed half of those throws under 20 yards with that defensive scheme. The other thing that surprised me was why Pittsburgh didn't use The Samoan Madman as a "spy" on Tebow. They did it a couple of times and it worked. That's exactly how Belicheck stopped him. Now I'm getting into the mechanics of the game but why in the world that DB didn't turn the receiver to the outside on that last play is beyond me. Tebow cannot make a back shoulder throw to the sideline if his life depended on it. Why you would allow a receiver the inside route without any safety help in the middle is mind blowing. I'm just venting. I'm tired of hearing about Tebow.
> end quote.
> 
> Adam, I read a theory someplace that suggested the defensive team had to keep dodging the pot holes put in the field from Tebow's errant passes.


 LOL! Now that's funny!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone knows it. Tebow is a fly by night QB. We are just placing bets when he is going to have to be real QB for an entire game. Cause we all know, Not even God can help him then.

Then when that's said and done. Will Tebow, tell the broncos coach. It was God's will for us to lose.

Seriously, I have faith. I do not know exactly in what. but I do believe there is some divine order about the world. And I could be off my rocker here. But I do not think god is helping Tebow win games. Seriously, Why would God pick one team, or one QB. Why would God only bless Tebow. And for miracles, Who wins a game that has absolutley nothing do with real life

I am guessing there is such a thing as luck and conincidence. Especially in games that have little consequence to the actual world. 

And this for all Athletes....God is not helping you win. I know people would like to believe this. but if he was, He is also handing out big shit burgers to the losers.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Everyone knows it. Tebow is a fly by night QB. We are just placing bets when he is going to have to be real QB for an entire game. Cause we all know, Not even God can help him then.
> 
> Then when that's said and done. Will Tebow, tell the broncos coach. It was God's will for us to lose.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a party pooper!:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Everyone knows it. Tebow is a fly by night QB. We are just placing bets when he is going to have to be real QB for an entire game. Cause we all know, Not even God can help him then.
> 
> Then when that's said and done. Will Tebow, tell the broncos coach. It was God's will for us to lose.
> 
> ...


PS James - I figured out why GOD picked this team to help. We are MILE HIGH so we are closer to heaven than all the other football teams.

I hope that helps you out!\\/


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Lee,
Uh, it sounds more like 'the tower of babble' down here in the flat lands.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> PS James - I figured out why GOD picked this team to help. We are MILE HIGH so we are closer to heaven than all the other football teams.
> 
> I hope that helps you out!\\/


Lambeau is heaven.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James and Randy - I'm just going to pull up my Tebow sponsored JOCKEY SHORTS and ignore you doubters.#-o:grin:


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Randy:

My buddy is a big time Steeler fan, his wife a Bronco fan. We were watching the game together.That first play from OT after seeing the formation they were in ,my buddy called out they are running it again, they are so predictable. Denver 34 rushing attempts, 20 of them were on first down in a similar formation so when pit D saw that the safety came down and then it was a pass. 

The one thing that impressed me about the game was not Tewbow but how well the o-line played.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Well Lee, I gotta tell ya; get ready to wash those shorts out, because next weekend is going to be one of those games. Consider;
A secondary that are either covering each other or wander around gazing at their navels and a QB that has no idea where his passes are going to end up. 
Should be interesting what with a defensive team doing their best Monty Python idiot routine and Tebow playing the straight man, somebody is going to be sh!tting in their shorts.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Yea Mario,
Holding the line against the Steelers is no small chore.
They did it when it counted. Thats why Denver moves on to New England.

Who by the way (argumentatively) has just as tough front line as the Steelers.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> Well Lee, I gotta tell ya; get ready to wash those shorts out, because next weekend is going to be one of those games. Consider;
> A secondary that are either covering each other or wander around gazing at their navels and a QB that has no idea where his passes are going to end up.
> Should be interesting what with a defensive team doing their best Monty Python idiot routine and Tebow playing the straight man, somebody is going to be sh!tting in their shorts.


You forgot just one thing - We Are The New Chosen People!!:lol:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

We'll see.
I can just visualize it though; N. England running around wondering what I'm suppose to be doing and Tebow throwing it out there somewhere (god only knows where) and someone, anyone, maybe catching the damn ball.
Between the disaray of the Pats D squad and the Broncos what the hell is going on O, it's going to be entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> We'll see.
> I can just visualize it though; N. England running around wondering what I'm suppose to be doing and Tebow throwing it out there somewhere (god only knows where) and someone, anyone, maybe catching the damn ball.
> Between the disaray of the Pats D squad and the Broncos what the hell is going on O, it's going to be entertaining if nothing else.


With Tebow the passes are all kind of HAIL MARYS, literally.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How bout them Rams! .............:-k...............Oh....wait!.........8-[  8-[ ......Neeeevermind! 8-[


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

The Pats shut Tebow down a few weeks ago. The Broncos ran it well in the first half, but after that it was over. The 3-4 defense the Pats use actually works better against Tebow. He didn't get flushed out of the pocket and NE forced him to try to beat them with his arm. If you can stop Denver's run and your DB's are good enough to cover in man to man, Denver can't win. The Chiefs did the same thing in the last game of the season. Ironically, the way to stop him is to let him stay in the pocket and use a backer as a "spy". But it has to be a linebacker; safeties are usually too small to take him down one on one. I swear, if he gets to the Superbowl I'm not watchin'. Mainly because I'll have to eat crow LOL.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> The Pats shut Tebow down a few weeks ago. The Broncos ran it well in the first half, but after that it was over. The 3-4 defense the Pats use actually works better against Tebow. He didn't get flushed out of the pocket and NE forced him to try to beat them with his arm. If you can stop Denver's run and your DB's are good enough to cover in man to man, Denver can't win. The Chiefs did the same thing in the last game of the season. Ironically, the way to stop him is to let him stay in the pocket and use a backer as a "spy". But it has to be a linebacker; safeties are usually too small to take him down one on one. I swear, if he gets to the Superbowl I'm not watchin'. Mainly because I'll have to eat crow LOL.


Hang in there, Adam!

Even a big supporter like me is guessing this rocket ship is going to crash and burn soon. Maybe! Probably! Or maybe not!:-D

It is amusing to watch all the sports prediction pros get a bit more tentative this week.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

First let me say this, I dont give a s**t about the Steelers or Broncos, GO BIG BLUE BABY, this though is funny and is a must watch from start to finish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CW7E3i_AoX4


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> First let me say this, I dont give a s**t about the Steelers or Broncos, GO BIG BLUE BABY, this though is funny and is a must watch from start to finish.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CW7E3i_AoX4


Great, really funny!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Great, really funny!


Sorry Lee, couldnt resist, had to do it:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Sorry Lee, couldnt resist, had to do it:-D


Glad you posted it, Harry.

I had to watch it 3 times because it moved so fast from one thing to the next.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Nah, I'm not hadging any bets Lee.
I think the Broncos win was a pleasent surprise.
Against N. England though? I think they'd have a better chance if he had the arm of say the just vanquished rapist or Manning or Brady or Rodgers or Brees... or any number of other QB's in the league.
But those are the QB's and teams he has to win against.
If he climbs that mountain he'll come back down blinded by the light.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

My wife is a Giants fan (I'm a Jets guy-- sorry Harry) so, blue has been a dominant color worn by the mrs. lately. If the Jets don't do something about Sanchez I may jump ship.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam, I know you are sick of this but did you catch the TEBOWIE song that now went viral!:lol:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Adam, I know you are sick of this but did you catch the TEBOWIE song that now went viral!:lol:


 Haven't caught that one yet. But funny is funny so I'll check it out. In all seriousness, I will give hiim credit where it's due. The guy is a gamer and I do like his "warrior" mentality. The thing that drives me crazy about him is how alot of people act like he's the new Elway; he's not. Not even close. He's won a few games, that's it. They went to the playoffs in a very weak division. I figure what success he sees will end shortly after he gets married.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> Haven't caught that one yet. But funny is funny so I'll check it out. In all seriousness, I will give hiim credit where it's due. The guy is a gamer and I do like his "warrior" mentality. The thing that drives me crazy about him is how alot of people act like he's the new Elway; he's not. Not even close. He's won a few games, that's it. They went to the playoffs in a very weak division. I figure what success he sees will end shortly after he gets married.


No shit! 

He must have a lot of stored up "energy" just waiting for the big day, if you get my drift!:lol:

I feel a bit sorry for that "lucky" lady!#-o


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/7455943/believing-tim-tebow

Great article right here. Really puts it all in perspective.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Timmy...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> My wife is a Giants fan (I'm a Jets guy-- sorry Harry) so, blue has been a dominant color worn by the mrs. lately. If the Jets don't do something about Sanchez I may jump ship.


U should jump ship, the jets are suckers - just kidding I dont really follow up on the NY teams I despise, but getting back to jumping ship, I think its ok to do, I did it once years ago when they broke up the old mets ( mokie,daryl,dwight,carter,etc..... ).

will see later though if the boys in blue dont go home feeling blue and beat those cheesers:mrgreen:, going to be a interesting game.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What a total beat down. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What a total beat down. It was fun while it lasted.


That is what we refer to as: A behind the woodshed asswhoopin'

DFrost


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

CRASH!

The dream is over.

Tebow's winter gig is the starring part of Icarus in a stage adaptation of some Greek tragady or other..........
And to be continued through next season.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Now on to the evil Giant blue stain.
Time for that blot on the landscape to get washed out.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

My Saints went down in flames LOL...

I never have understood why folks hate on ole Tebow so much ... I don't have a dog in the hunt but still lol DAYUMMM they hate on that boy!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that is because they be hatin on the baby Jesus....
I am convinced that Tom Brady has made a deal with the Devil... 

Now I am forced to root for the Damn Packers again....

Go Pack!!!!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank God! Now all I have to endure is Broncos fans saying "Wait until next year". I actually had someone at work tell me that I must not be religious because I didn't like Tebow. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure a higher power has more important things to deal with than if Tebow has a good game. So the wife's all geared up for the Giants/Packers game today. I'm picking the Packers and the Ravens to go all the way.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> Thank God! Now all I have to endure is Broncos fans saying "Wait until next year". I actually had someone at work tell me that I must not be religious because I didn't like Tebow. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure a higher power has more important things to deal with than if Tebow has a good game. So the wife's all geared up for the Giants/Packers game today. I'm picking the Packers and the Ravens to go all the way.


dont be hatin on the Baby Jesus!!!!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

No hate'n from here.
Even if I think wearing ones heart so publicly on the sleeve is more then a little gouche, Tebow is okay by me.

The whole hoopla surrounding him says more about the cattle mentality of the masses than it does about the man himself.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Raven's get to eat crow (either this week or next) and the Packers get the chore of washing, ironing and folding the dirty laundry today........FINALLY.....somebady will put the poor Giant fans out of their misery this year.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> Thank God! Now all I have to endure is Broncos fans saying "Wait until next year". I actually had someone at work tell me that I must not be religious because I didn't like Tebow. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure a higher power has more important things to deal with than if Tebow has a good game. So the wife's all geared up for the Giants/Packers game today. I'm picking the Packers and the Ravens to go all the way.


Hopefully you won't get hit by lightening any time soon!!LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> dont be hatin on the Baby Jesus!!!!


We can't be responsible anymore for what happens to poor ADAM.:-({|=#-o:grin:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I know, I know. Hating on Tebow is the equivilent of being an atheist; a one way ticket to eternal torment and gnashing of teeth. Now Randy, what are you gonna do if Big Blue cuts the chesse? I don't think it will happen, just sayin'. Any given Sunday...

I will say that I DO think tebow is a refreshing change from the diva mentality that most pro athletes seem to have. What I hate is hearing people talk about how good he is. He's average at best IMO. So he got to the playoffs. A guy named Stan Humphries took San Diego to a Superbowl once too, didn't make him a perrenial pro bowler. With all that said, I don't really hate HIM; if I had a daughter he's the type of guy I'd want her to bring home. What I can't stand is how a lot of fans, especially in Denver, forgot that that team couldn't get much worse. They've got one QB under contract now; wait and see if they don't bring in a wiley veteran they can play when Tim is leading them to a .500 winning percentage next year.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Take away his "religiosity" badge, and what do you have? You have a man who fears nothing, who is unaffected by critical commentary, who doesn't gloat or anger, who is a leader and a brother to everyone. Tim isn't a football player, at least not first. He isn't a man's man, but he'll tuck his head, run, and take tackles and sacks. He would pick up his opponent after being sacked and congratulate him. 
When you break it all down, what you see is inspiration. Because Tim stands for something beyond football. Football is secondary or tertiary to him. Perhaps it is the excessive coverage, but it feels like we all know who Tebow is. I feel inspired, not to be a better Christian, but to have more integrity in my character and be unaffected by the pressures of culture or judgement. Because thoughts beget actions, and actions demonstrate character. Integrity in character becomes inspirational, and inspiration shifts the consciousness of people.
No one is perfect. We all make mistakes and Tim will make his, rest assured because of the media coverage and cameras on him at all times. People complain of Tebow praying and singing on the sidelines, but perhaps that is only because the cameras are on no one else (unless Bill O'Brien argues with Brady). It happened to Tiger. People thought he was perfect on the course, and cameras picked up on his cursing that provoked criticism.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I was wrong: the Packers won't go to the Superbowl. Eli and that defense made them look baaad. Harry, you must be happy. Randy, what can ya do? Any given Sunday. The wife's happy though so all is well at my house.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Randy,
I promise I will not post your prediction about the Giants, but you have to admit it was FUN to watch. Do you think Raji added any fuel to the fire?

Go Big Blue
Terry


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

The Giants crushed the Packers..

Now my focus is on the Patriots losing...

sooner is OK with me, but would rather see them lose the Superbowl...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> The Giants crushed the Packers..
> 
> Now my focus is on the Patriots losing...
> 
> sooner is OK with me, but would rather see them lose the Superbowl...


Ditto, Joby!!

I'm sure TEBOW feels the same way. That is, if he allows himself to have those nasty type thoughts.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ditto, Joby!!
> 
> I'm sure TEBOW feels the same way. That is, if he allows himself to have those nasty type thoughts.


maybe even the baby Jebus feels that way....Tom Brady must have made some kind of deal with the Devil somewhere along the line....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I never liked Brady or Billichick long before Tebow ever came along. But Brady can sure heave a football.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> Thank God! Now all I have to endure is Broncos fans saying "Wait until next year". I actually had someone at work tell me that I must not be religious because I didn't like Tebow. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure a higher power has more important things to deal with than if Tebow has a good game.


I'm sure God probably has more important matters than who wins a football game. That said, I _do_ wonder if the spreading of a message might be important. Not to get all religious, however if God is using Tebow as some messenger, I doubt it is to prove the greatness of the Broncos or because football is some fundamentally important or spiritually relevant part of life. Providing him success or even the positive character traits that we largely love, and the platform to showcase those traits and the beliefs that help feed into them, seems like something closer to what I would consider divine inspiration. If God were pulling the strings for who won and who lost based on their pious natures, I doubt Ben Roethlisberger or Kobe Bryant or Tiger Woods would have had the careers they did. Even the Jesus story is about sacrifice as much as it is about the miracles (and not just "winning"). So I don't think that's how God works.

That said, I'm also fine with people _not_ liking Tebow, or at least getting sick of hearing about how great he is. He's clutch. He's got the heart and grit. He is not afraid to speak his mind or just do what is most popular. That said, he is also more outspoken all-the-time than Kurt Warner, and so far lacks pure talent at the QB position. People act like he walks on water and throws like Dan Marino. That gets old.

Personally, I like the guy and wish him the best. He deserves a full off-season of training as the starter to see how coachable he is and how high his ceiling is at quarterback. His beliefs? They are refreshing and at least he seems to be upfront about them. He is not perfect, so there will probably be some stumbles. However, he seems like a genuinely nice guy open about his faith. I find that much more of a feel good story than most professional athletes offer.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> Take away his "religiosity" badge, and what do you have? You have a man who fears nothing, who is unaffected by critical commentary, who doesn't gloat or anger, who is a leader and a brother to everyone. Tim isn't a football player, at least not first. He isn't a man's man, but he'll tuck his head, run, and take tackles and sacks. He would pick up his opponent after being sacked and congratulate him.
> When you break it all down, what you see is inspiration. Because Tim stands for something beyond football. Football is secondary or tertiary to him. Perhaps it is the excessive coverage, but it feels like we all know who Tebow is. I feel inspired, not to be a better Christian, but to have more integrity in my character and be unaffected by the pressures of culture or judgement. Because thoughts beget actions, and actions demonstrate character. Integrity in character becomes inspirational, and inspiration shifts the consciousness of people.
> No one is perfect. We all make mistakes and Tim will make his, rest assured because of the media coverage and cameras on him at all times. People complain of Tebow praying and singing on the sidelines, but perhaps that is only because the cameras are on no one else (unless Bill O'Brien argues with Brady). It happened to Tiger. People thought he was perfect on the course, and cameras picked up on his cursing that provoked criticism.


Nice post.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I never liked Brady or Billichick long before Tebow ever came along. But Brady can sure heave a football.


I'm a Packers fan, so I'm hurting from that lackluster performance. Kudos to the Giants though. I'm not a Giants fan, however I like Eli and I'm ecstatic for Tom Coughlin. A lot of fans owe him a great big apology.

As for Brady, I like Brady. He's a compelling story, seems a natural leader, VERY driven, and really does not get into trouble or ever really do anything to make a douche of himself. O.k., so he is married to an uber-hot Brazilian Victoria's Secret model. Other than that, I find little reason to hate him. I liked Belichick until the cheating accusations. He's still a great coach and I admire his understated personality in some matters. I just think Brady has been a pretty good guy and a great QB that virtually nobody gave a chance. His story is pretty compelling in and of itself.

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

offers have been sent to Tebow to serve as an analyst with Boomer and the gang. Response expected by mid week


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Jones said:


> offers have been sent to Tebow to serve as an analyst with Boomer and the gang. Response expected by mid week


Resilient dude!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I'm sure God probably has more important matters than who wins a football game. That said, I _do_ wonder if the spreading of a message might be important. Not to get all religious, however if God is using Tebow as some messenger, I doubt it is to prove the greatness of the Broncos or because football is some fundamentally important or spiritually relevant part of life. Providing him success or even the positive character traits that we largely love, and the platform to showcase those traits and the beliefs that help feed into them, seems like something closer to what I would consider divine inspiration. If God were pulling the strings for who won and who lost based on their pious natures, I doubt Ben Roethlisberger or Kobe Bryant or Tiger Woods would have had the careers they did. Even the Jesus story is about sacrifice as much as it is about the miracles (and not just "winning"). So I don't think that's how God works.
> 
> That said, I'm also fine with people _not_ liking Tebow, or at least getting sick of hearing about how great he is. He's clutch. He's got the heart and grit. He is not afraid to speak his mind or just do what is most popular. That said, he is also more outspoken all-the-time than Kurt Warner, and so far lacks pure talent at the QB position. People act like he walks on water and throws like Dan Marino. That gets old.
> 
> ...


And he's "CHERRY" too!!](*,)#-o:grin:

WTF


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Tebow; I think the guy is a decent person and not some part of an evil empire. Let's get serious though.

If we want to compare him to the norm enre of giving back to the community within the professional ranks of sports he may rate some place in the upper 50% (perhaps), but he's only standing out because he's so vocal about it and he had the luck to get the stage with an 8 - 8 team.
The vast majority of professionals in the sports of any stripe are all the sort of decent people you wouldn't mind living next to......or having your daughter date. The vast majority of them.
The only reason they as a whole have such a bad rep is because of a few that abuse a wife or girl friend, rape strangers, beat up on some drunk slop in the street, shoot themselves while playing with or showing off their own gun, getting caught with drugs (almost everyone uses) or just being grandstanding hotdogs on the field that's part and parcel of being a star (ie. making enemies).
Most of the professional players have something going in their communities they are directly involved with be it B-ball, baseball, football, golf, tennis or whatever. And in most cases they are the ones that initiated the program. AND;
they don't do it to glorify themselves or any god. It is a private enterprise for their own reasons.
It's a good Christian philosophy don't sermonize.....just do.

Yeah Tebow, he's a decent guy. What's so unusual about that? Decent people are all around, you only have to recognize they're there.....right in front of you.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> Tebow; I think the guy is a decent person and not some part of an evil empire. Let's get serious though.
> 
> If we want to compare him to the norm enre of giving back to the community within the professional ranks of sports he may rate some place in the upper 50% (perhaps), but he's only standing out because he's so vocal about it and he had the luck to get the stage with an 8 - 8 team.
> 
> ...


I don't think Tebow's _just_ decent. I think he's very outwardly giving and outspokenly Christian. The first part of that is why I think he's marketable mainstream. The second part is probably either polarizing or adds to his proselytizing value. I think that combined with how he plays the game and some improbably comebacks adds to his mystique. Throw in the "Hand of God" angle, and that is either divine mandate to take a look, or a fun story with a LOT of coincidence. Plus, Orton (a better QB) had almost no luck this year (with the Broncos at least ](*,)) while Tebow came in and whipped his team into a fury and a playoff win. Not that they all converted to Christianity or won the SB or anything, but it was compelling since a lot of people liked him a/o his beliefs.

As for the rest of athletes, there is some credit to your argument. He's not the only person giving back. Yes, we do tend see the drug addicts or drunk drivers or sex addicts or arrogant divas more than the guys who fund charities or give money to kids. There are a lot of professional athletes who come from rough backgrounds (obviously not all of them, however a significant number). Some have issues, some don't. I'm not sure the spread of good-guys vs. not-good-guys in the NFL, however you largely just hear about the negative. I think Tebow is something special. I also think Christianity, and most religion, is about being the candle on the hilltop, so his sermon IS a pretty good Christian philosophy if you think about it. Plus, you have to admit, an NFL quarterback openly discussing his religion (and yes, his virginity) in today's society is pretty rare. I suppose you've got Kurt Warner, and on the coaches side Tony Dungy, however the list of devout Christian do-gooders openly speaking of their faith in the NFL is kind of small. Not that it makes them better than the quieter-Christian-do-gooders or otherwise decent folk, just saying it is kinda rare. Add his fairly unexpected success, and there you go! Instant sensation.

Although yes, decent people (both doing good and in need of good deeds) are all around, and it pays to take a look and realize that. I think that is a good point.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The guy is a 24 year old kid. None of us really knows how he is going to end up as a NFL quarterback. From what everyone says his work ethic is exemplary. He will have one of the best in the business teachers in the off season. 

I am just guessing we haven't heard the end of his heroics.

BTW 43% of the public believed divine intervention was on Tebow's side this season. That included my wife. I wasn't that far gone.:smile:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Dave,
I guess in my round about way I'm saying, in stead of just living a life vicariously through some vassel like a Tebow. One should go out and just do it.......

Er, divine intervention or not.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> Dave,
> I guess in my round about way I'm saying, in stead of just living a life vicariously through some vassel like a Tebow. One should go out and just do it.......
> 
> Er, divine intervention or not.


I can't just "do it". It is 51 years too late to do anything about my virginity.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

What can I say?

Do unto others.......?


----------

